
Surveillance cameras in Pennsylvania use hackable Chinese tech - seapunk
https://lancasteronline.com/news/local/surveillance-cameras-in-parts-of-pennsylvania-use-hackable-chinese-tech/article_00d0e402-c123-11e9-a99b-17f772ee5fba.html
======
dsfyu404ed
>“Any idea how many kids in public schools are on probation?” Skrinjar asked.

>Two thousand, he told them.

>“We have their pictures,” Skrinjar said. “We can put them in the system and
restrict where these people go, and keep them out of areas they’re not
supposed to be in.”

That people who don't understand how unacceptably dystopian this is can rise
through the ranks of law enforcement says a lot about the culture of law
enforcement.

>The Caucus requested copies of agreements governing the use of the cameras
and, in response, Zappala’s office said none existed.

The good ol' "we're not in violation of policy because there is no policy".

------
seapunk
Some people will have a HTTP 451 with this url. But it's available here:
[https://outline.com/KTn97c](https://outline.com/KTn97c)

~~~
Uhrheber
Which means that they violate their visitor's privacy, and don't want to stop
it.

Funny, that such a site reports about other's privacy violations.

~~~
seapunk
Unfortunately, a lot of reputable news sources have the same issue with the
GDPR rules.

~~~
jaclaz
Yes, and - to certain extent - it is understandable, but I have seen similar
(conceptually) messages expressed in much nicer ways.

This one sounds to me plainly rude.

------
LinuxBender
Hackable systems would be very useful to gangs and organized crime. They could
stay a few steps ahead of law enforcement. They could also know when you are
not home or where all the latch-key kids are. Would the companies running
these systems be liable for damages, or is that too hard to prove?

